# 92f



## don5 (May 2, 2006)

I have a beretta model 92f, (not fs). I shoot regular factory ammo. My concern is should I be concerned about a slide failure due to the gun not being the newer FS model?


----------



## Brandon_Lutz (Feb 1, 2006)

If you are shooting regular factory ammo. I would not worry about it. I think the problems with the older F slides that the miltary had some isolated incidents with were shooting +P ammo for long extended periods of time.

Can anyone else confirm this?


----------



## don5 (May 2, 2006)

*mod. 92f slide breakage*

Thanks for your input on this. I was a little nervous about shooting the beretta, but the more I shoot it the less I worry. thanks again don


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Brandon_Lutz said:


> If you are shooting regular factory ammo. I would not worry about it. I think the problems with the older F slides that the miltary had some isolated incidents with were shooting +P ammo for long extended periods of time.
> 
> Can anyone else confirm this?


I cant remember where I saw the link but it was ALOT of use with +p+ ammo. Hot hot stuff. Dont wory about shooting factory ammo. Beretta's are great guns!


----------



## BerettaMan (Feb 4, 2006)

Use factory ammo! No +P or +P+ ammo! No reloads! Shoot the hell out of that pistol! Your "Gubernment" was the cause of all those slides breaking. They were told by Beretta NOT to use +P+ ammo in these pistols. These pistols were not designed for +P+ ammo. Of course, as usual, your "Gubernment" doesn't listen. They tried to blame the failures on Beretta.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Brandon_Lutz said:


> If you are shooting regular factory ammo. I would not worry about it. I think the problems with the older F slides that the miltary had some isolated incidents with were shooting +P ammo for long extended periods of time.
> 
> Can anyone else confirm this?


Really good article on it here: http://www.thegunzone.com/m9-a.html

Keep in mind that the slide failures were from Beretta metallurgy NOT from ammunition used. The pistols that failed were Beretta were designed and produced for the specific ammunition in question. I don't know about you but I'd take official U.S. Armed Forces, FBI, and Dept. of Justice reports before I'd believe a manufacturer whom had a lot of money to lose.

I guess it really doesn't answer your question though.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I wouldn't worry much about the slide. The breakages were something like a half-dozen pistols out of hundreds of thousands. I would keep an eye on the locking block. The Army replaces a lot of those. If you break the locking block, the gun stops running. This could be very hazardous to your health in a defensive situation.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I think U are supposed to change the locking block every 20K or something.

Also, they have redesigned the locking block 1 or 2 times since then - so, U may wanna get another one just to be on the safe side - they are easy to change.


----------



## BerettaMan (Feb 4, 2006)

I got my info from one of Ayoobs books. 
Do we believe everything our "Gubernment" tells us?


----------

